# Horse boarding change..?



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Your BO sounds extremely unprofessional - I would absolutely move my horse. You may want to try talking to some of the barns around your home, explain that your horse doesn't like being stalled - if you're willing to pay their prices, most people won't care whether you use your stall or not.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Move your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Stakie said:


> I guess what I am asking is would you move your horse if you felt disrespected and embarrassed?


I'd have left hoof prints on her face as I left. Not only would I not tolerate that from anyone period, I especially would not tolerate someone I PAID for a service. Think about what you're saying here. If the DIRECTV guy showed up to do an install and got on your case about your housekeeping would you let him continue installing your dish? Or the electric meter reader started in on you about why weren't your windows all sparkly? WHAT? 

Seriously, you don't need to take that kind of crap. Move, yesterday.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I think at this point any move would be a good one. I would also beware of boarding facilities that have no other boarders, there is usually a reason why unless it's a private person renting one stall out (there are a lot of those in my area). 

You are paying for the privilege of enjoying your horse. If you follow all the rules, etc then you should have that privilege. End of story.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

One of the main reasons I stay at my barn is that I LOVE my barn manager. He cares about every horse like his own, and he respects all his boarders (even if they occasionally get on his nerves :lol: ).
If I ever ended up somewhere that wasn't like that, I'd leave at my earliest opportunity (basically, as soon as I could arrange a trailer, since I don't have my own).


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you everybody. I am already looking for a new place. I have two I am looking into but they are both an hour away, unfortunately. I am going to make an appointment to see them but see if I can find something closer, by the end of the month.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Stakie said:


> Long story short, I was told things before I moved in and I felt very lied to when things didn't happen. I blew it off though because it was local and the price was great. I knew he was being fed and watered and he had shelter.
> 
> Anyway, I do admit I had done something I shouldn't have. Which I took FULL responsibility for and apologized for. Which was moving a horse. (I was afraid of the horse getting loose.) The owner found out and blew up at me. She also assumed that my friend was a trainer, which is not allowed on the property and I continually repeated she was a friend. She said some really nasty things and was very unprofessional. This woman really hurt my feelings and embarrassed me in front of my friend. She said some things in a very nasty manner and was very rude to my friend. She even insulted me. She then proceeded and called someone and started talking bad about me.. IN FRONT of me and my friend.


What were you promised that hasn't happened?

You admit you did something you weren't supposed to do. Was this the same conversation were the BO "insulted" and "embarassed" you?

I have one boarder who seems to be the only one I have to get after about not following rules and requests. Last night she was there after hours. 9 pm) When I arrived home after a meeting to find her in the barn I was a bit surprised but planned on letting it go. After I changed into barn clothes, I went out to finish chores. She commented - oh you startled me, I didn't know anyone was here. I explained why no one was there (barn hours) and she merely said Oh. Pretty much her response when she has fractured a rule. 

Her horse had urinated in the alley (asphalt). Horse has a very bad habit of doing that if left in the cross tie too long. I had told her a couple of months ago the horse is to ONLY be tied at the end where the rear of the horse is in the arena and on the arena footing. All I did was ask - did your horse pee here? "Yep - I just left for a second".

The point is - as a BO, we point out the issues or they pile up until one day a person posts on horse forum and says my BO is a witch. Kicked me out for not following the rules . . . No one likes to be insulted - embarassed. On either side of the issue.


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Move your horse! No one should EVER be treated that way. I was and I moved my horse within 2 weeks; 7 days of which I was on a family vaca. I wasn't even being charged at the old place. Think about it, not only should you never have to deal with someone treating you like that, but also, how much would you actually enjoy your time with your horse? It got to where I would just go clean up and care for him and leave. No time to bound or long grooming or working with him... it is fair to you and to your horse to get the heck outta there!!!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry one more side note. lol If anything take your horse to the more expensive place... let them know it is temporary. And than while you and you horse are more at ease than you can really look into where the perminate home will be. Also sometimes if the BO knows the price is a little high... they will work with you to fit your budget... maybe a couple barn chores a couple days a week or something.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

She had promised to set up lockers for me.(And any other boarders that may come along.) I told her it was a big reason why I would be boarding there. She then decided a month later she was not going to make them. Which is the month I started boarding. She then directed me to where my tack should be put. Which would be atop the stables. I felt lied to but I let it go. She has the right to change her mind. Even if I am AFRAID of climbing those stairs every time I have to get my saddle and equipment.

It was in the same conversation but the insult had nothing to do with what I had done. Which was moving a horse without permission. I said I was very sorry and I understood why she was mad. I was just very afraid the horse was going to get into the barn, where it could also bolt out to the street.

I did what I did for good means but I should have asked and I admit that.

However she went on disrespecting me. Now, many can not relate but it does truly hurt my feelings. I am hard of hearing and she knew this from day one. She actually started to yell at me from across the field, which she knew I could barely see what she was saying. After I got closer she continued in the same tone and loudness and said some very nasty things about me. Along the lines of, I complain too much and that I was a liar. This of course was all done in front of my friend who was on my horse at the time. Like I previously mentioned she started assuming things and kept on with that even after I explained the situation.

Let us skip forward to that night. Some things were said and done that shouldn't have been that day. I then got an e-mail from the owner that contradicted everything she had said to me prior. I am upset about what happened and really I don't need the stress.

~~
I broke a rule and she had every right to get mad and correct me. However it was unprofessional to say nasty things to me, especially in front of others. There were many other ways to say the things that she had said. There were other options for her to take. Instead she insulted, embarrassed, and disrespected me.

On top of all of this, which makes my skin boil is.. directly after doing all this she continued to bad mouth me on her phone...in front of both me and my friend.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a similar situation and I'm currently working on moving my horse. If you think you were being reasonable and she treated you like that, well I'd get out of there too. I'm sorry that the closest place is so far away, that really complicates riding. 

Even if you did do something you shouldn't have, I'm not sure that her berating you and then calling someone else to complaint to, about you, in front of you, was the right reaction on her part. Not professional at all. Drama is such a pain.

Good luck!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are hard of hearing are you sure you even heard her correctly? That crossed my mind and reinforced it when you stated her email was different.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

....I did have someone there who heard every single word she said. I have hearing issues. I am not deaf.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

And to add onto that.. you know what you shouldn't go ahead and try to take advantage of someone's disability and talk bad about them IN FRONT of them. My friend has PERFECT hearing, unlike me. She heard every word and confirmed what I thought I heard.

It's disrespectful AND unprofessional to bad mouth a 'customer' in their presence whether or not they can hear you!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Stakie said:


> ....I did have someone there who heard every single word she said. I have hearing issues. I am not deaf.


You seem very defensive. No one said you were deaf. You brought up that you have hearing issues that must be a problem in some situations as you also stated that you couldn't "SEE" what she was saying. 
You just need to move as is sounds like there are many issues and some may follow you.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I brought it up because it was one of the reasons I got upset. It's disrespectful to me that she did what she did knowing the fact that I have hearing issues.

This is of course because she was across the field. Even if I didn't have hearing issues, she should have come closer and talked to me rather then do what she did. It just makes it sting that she thought that was okay to do.

(And the bad mouthing on the phone didn't help the situation)


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

You should move. There is no excuse for her lack of professionalism even if you did break the rules.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It seems to me that you both did things that you should not have done. If I were you, I'd talk to her and explain your side of the situation and how you feel about the way she treated you. 
I personally wouldn't move if the only barn is over an hour away and your horse is receiving good care - if this is something that can be talked out between you both.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Found another facility and will be moving out on Sunday. Sent her a very nice e-mail and she replied very nastily. I now know I am making the right descision. (Well, I knew before. It was just confirmed.)

Thank you everybody!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Stakie said:


> Found another facility and will be moving out on Sunday. Sent her a very nice e-mail and she replied very nastily. I now know I am making the right descision. (Well, I knew before. It was just confirmed.)
> 
> Thank you everybody!


Ahhh, the I'm leaving response is always worth framing. The unstable one's always hit the ceiling when their actions backfire into their face! Took me a few tries to find a good barn. They're out there. Hopefully it's a better fit for you.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I hope so to. I went and checked the facility out and there was a lot of space. 269 acres of space compared to the 30 acres I am at. Plus there are other boarders. (Ones that won't drive me insane!)


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've basically been in your same situation, but it took me a few tries to find the perfect barn for my boy! He's now on 100 acres and loves it. I hope your horse loves the new place and that you do too! Keep us all updated on how it goes out there


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I definitely will! I am so excited I can't even get to sleep.. and it's a week away!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I understand your happiness, I've had that feeling a few times to get my gelding out of a few places that didn't turn out as good as I'd hoped. Is this barn closer than a hour from you? Hopefully you wouldn't have to drive that far to see your horse!


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, it's actually not much further then the current location. It's just in a different direction.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That's good  hope it works out well for you and your horse!


----------

